# Here's a KILLER White Chili recipe!



## jpollman (Jan 14, 2001)

It was too funny but the other day I got an email that had a recipe for White Chili. It looked very good but I didn't recognize the sender. I replied thanking them for the recipe but asked who they were because I didn't recognize the addy. They replied and it was a typo in the address and they were trying to send it to a friend of theirs and I inadvertently got it. Well yesterday afternoon I wanted something different for dinner so I went and picked up the two or three ingredients I didn't have and made up a batch. Now I've made white chili before and it was OK but this recipe came out FANTASTIC! Give it a try, I think you'll like it. 

*White Chili
*
2-1/2 lbs. boneless chicken breasts cooked in 1/4 cup oil
4 cans white navy beans undrained
4 oz can of mild green chiles
1 1/2 cup onion chopped
1/2 cup salsa
3 bouillon cubes and 3 cups of hot water
1 tsp parsley
1 tsp garlic powder
3/4 tsp oregano
3/4 tsp red pepper flakes
2 tsp salt
2 tsp cumin

This is all there was to the recipe. Just a list of ingredients but I figured out what to do with them. Here's what I did...

Before starting I dissolved the bouillon cubes in hot water. Heat oil in large soup pot over medium high heat. While the oil is heating, cut chicken breasts into bite size pieces. Put chicken into pan and brown. While browning chop onion and add to pan. While chicken and onions are browning add the spices and stir to incorporate. When chicken is browned add beans, water, and the chiles. Stir and reduce heat to medium low and simmer. 


There were a few things I did differently and here's what they were.

First off I just realized that I forgot to add the salsa. (It was still fantastic without it but I don't think it would hurt to add it). Second, I only used one tsp. of Cumin. Cumin is pretty strong and last time I made white chili I went overboard on the Cumin. I think one tsp. is plenty. The last thing is that I added about a cup of half and half after simmering for about a half hour. This just made it a little creamier and it worked very well. 

I served it with a nice batch of buttermilk biscuits and all in all it was a VERY enjoyable meal. My wife and son both really liked it. I just know that whatever was left will be even better today.  

Enjoy!

John


----------



## welcometomyworld (Mar 6, 2006)

I make this all the time. Only thing I changed is use canned chicken broth insted of cube's.


----------



## jpollman (Jan 14, 2001)

Yep that'll work.

This is great on a cold nasty day.

John


----------



## welcometomyworld (Mar 6, 2006)

Not to put my spoon in your pot, but another thing I do is buy a small jar of bean's and use my small food processer and blend the bean's smooth almost like hummis and use that to thicken it up. I do the same for my bean and ham soup, come's out great.


----------



## jpollman (Jan 14, 2001)

Oh yeah that works too. I've done that before. Actually eating this last night it was pretty thick. I reheated it slowly on the stove today instead of nuking it and it was just right. When you find a good recipe it's fun to tweak it a bit and try different things and see what happens.

John


----------



## Frantz (Dec 9, 2003)

My recipe is similar, but instead of Salsa, I put in two small cans of green chili peppers and just about 34 minutes before serving, I add in about 1.5 cups of shredded or cubed Pepper Jack Cheese and mix well to thicken.


----------



## umas911 (Sep 19, 2003)

Sounds good :corkysm55 think I will try this for dinner tonight


----------



## double trouble (Nov 20, 2003)

Mccormick makes a white chicken chili spice packet available at most large grocers that is excellent. It has unusual spices and thickeners. I season my chicken with it when cooking it.I do not use a whole package because i use other seasonings ,but i have done so in the past. very unique flavor . kinda reminds me of how unique taco bell sauce is. You know it when you taste it. I might try your recipe tonight but i have white beans to soak .. much cheaper that way. your recipe sounds excellent.thanks.


----------



## Frantz (Dec 9, 2003)

It actually tastes best using the correct amount of cumin, and when it is served in a sweet pumpernickel bowl or with the pumpernickel served on the side.

Either way, good stuff.


----------



## double trouble (Nov 20, 2003)

jpollman said:


> It was too funny but the other day I got an email that had a recipe for White Chili. It looked very good but I didn't recognize the sender. I replied thanking them for the recipe but asked who they were because I didn't recognize the addy. They replied and it was a typo in the address and they were trying to send it to a friend of theirs and I inadvertently got it. Well yesterday afternoon I wanted something different for dinner so I went and picked up the two or three ingredients I didn't have and made up a batch. Now I've made white chili before and it was OK but this recipe came out FANTASTIC! Give it a try, I think you'll like it.
> 
> *White Chili
> *
> ...


----------



## PrtyMolusk (Aug 13, 2000)

Howdy, John-

I usually add a couple sticks of butter and a generous portion of either half and half or heavy cream.....


----------



## Firecracker (Aug 19, 2005)

I add shredded Cheese ( cheddar or colby whatever floats your Boat )
And I add no cumin, just dont use that anyway. And I buy the Rotisserie chicken that go on sale for $ 3.99 at the store already baked. this way it has flavor too 

we LOVE this stuff here....


----------



## blgoose44 (Oct 10, 2008)

Thanks, made it few hours after I read this post and the family loved it.


----------



## Frantz (Dec 9, 2003)

First time I had White Chicken Chili as at a pot luck at work, when I worked for Haworth. I almost stuck my nose up at the stuff, I mean come on, White Chili? The nerve!

Then those irresistible little brown bowls made from Pumpernickel looked at me and begged my attention, and I took a small bread bowl of tis foreign stuff and tried it.

Mmmmmm were the last words heard before I stumbled back to my cubicle grinning like an idiot!


----------



## Hart (Jan 27, 2008)

JHC, I've got the "Mother of All White Chili" recipes, but I'm sworn to secrecy.

Keep it up and I'm liable to spill the beans (NPI), God rest his soul....


----------



## NepessingCain (Mar 2, 2009)

Excellent chili recipe jpollman!!!!! Nice and spice, just the way we like it around here!. It's nice to have another chili recipe in the arsonal. It was rainy and cold here yesterday and it was a good day for this for supper. Excellent. NepessingCain


----------



## jpollman (Jan 14, 2001)

Thanks, glad you liked it.

It looks pretty decent out there today although it's a bit cold. But from what I've heard it's going to get colder and even a chance of some wet snow Sunday and Monday. I might just head out and pick up that fixins for a batch of this and make it up tomorrow. Sounds like the perfect day for it.

John


----------

